# Anyone's Guess?



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

What happened here? What is that eating it?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like someone poached a few deer. The appears to be a yote eating it.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i agree with DALEM


----------



## wannabe (Dec 24, 2007)

i say an elk


----------



## matt (Nov 27, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a red fox to me. Tpyically, a coyote's tail is not that full this time of year.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm with Magis - check out that tail!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

My first thought was a wolverine too, but it seems a little tall and too big a tail.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Was photo taken in Ohio? Looks like a fox to me.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I am not very familiar with coyotes but didn't think the tail looked like one. This pic is from the webcam the guy has in western PA.

http://www.pixcontroller.com/WebCam/WebCam.htm


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

it defiantly looks like a fox...as for what its eating could be about anything...could even be some livestock he had die and decided to put it in from of the cam to see what comes in


----------

